# Is recovery sudden or gradual?



## screamingforhelp (Mar 31, 2013)

Is recovery sudden or gradual? How does it happen?


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

gradual. different for everyone. symptoms start to lesson. But u could be at rock bottom one day and still be recovering.


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

Recovery is gradual.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

up and down like a rollar coaster!


----------



## SantosB (Jun 4, 2014)

Gradual. Bit a bit, but working hard.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Gradual.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Are There alot of setbacks involved


----------



## mckenzie (Jan 7, 2014)

Depends. Some people come out of it quickly. My recovery has been slow and gradual. Varies from person to person.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

do u find that by the day its hard to measure but overall when u look back it has improved.


----------



## THEDerekHardin (Mar 24, 2014)

It's kind of both. After conquering that beast, it's really kind of hard to describe. It's up & down but one day you'll notice things aren't as crazy & stupid as they used to be. Then that'll die down. Then THAT will die down. Then one day you just wake up & forget about it. It just leaves. You won't even notice it when it happens.


----------



## Stronger (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm another case of how getting ride of DP and derealization. sorry for my english i'm from Uruguay. just think in other things, distract your mind, DP isn't forever. i even dont remember how much it hurts me but i know it was terrible.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

gradual in my case. It kind of just fades into the background..... its still there but its not as dominant of my day as it was a month ago..


----------



## evansuk2000 (Jul 15, 2013)

Everyone's different, but it gets better that's for sure - just please don't dwell on it...I know it's so hard not too, but I've had this for years, and my life is great, it's only when I stop and start worrying that I get in a viscious circle. And just because I've had it a long time doesn't mean you will...but whatever happens it gets okay I promise. If it's anxiety related for you...as in everything gets worse because you are feeling anxious, having a panic attack...treat that first.

Everything WILL be fine.


----------



## planet (Feb 5, 2014)

My recovery happened grudual at the beginning and then suddenly one day the symtoms were gone


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Does anyone else have a good few days then a random bad day or two where They feel hopeless


----------



## Waverer (Jul 4, 2014)

I have good days and then a sudden random 'symptom spree', but it has lessened in depth and length because I've learned to hold it into pause and start dismembering it part by part, even though it may seem like a never ending task.
But after a while I've noticed that everytime that spree gets into my routine, all of the infected thoughts happen, but also those 'little' answers that I've previously found come too and they somehow balance the situation.

I can foresee that one day those little answers will be all that I will have and that it won't be even necessary for me to think on the wrong judgements anymore, haha. Like that's how I'm starting to visualize my recovered life 

In the 'Symptom moment' I feel hopeless-ish, but that's only in the back of my mind, like my 'main' mind acknowledges the possibly good outcome and that lessens it all, even the hopelessness.

And yes, it has all been gradual, but I can see the bright light at the end of the tunnel, even when I happen to look back at the cave, my projected shadow is somehow an indicative that there's light somewhere projecting it, and that there's not only darkness, even if I focus on the darkness, ha ha. 
Hope I've explained myself.


----------



## tsmith7 (Jul 23, 2014)

It was gradual for me, however I noticed it went away much much faster when I had something to focus on and not letting myself be alone with my thoughts, Sports, Playing music or any other stimulating thing helped me a lot.

It sometimes does come back for a short while however don't worry about it too much and keep living life to the full!

Anyone who has this shouldn't worry as for me it made it worse :s, Good Luck!


----------



## planet (Feb 5, 2014)

is it normal that the symptoms are stronger at night ?


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

For me it's worse in morning


----------



## 59Ballons (Mar 10, 2014)

Definitely gradual. There are extreme downs and extreme ups. It all smooths out eventually though.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

59Ballons said:


> Definitely gradual. There are extreme downs and extreme ups. It all smooths out eventually though.


So true.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

When I recovered, I recovered 80% overnight. For a few days after that, the remaining 20% was gradual, but only took a few days. In the span of 3-4 days I was recovered.


----------

